# Amazing new revelation ...... again.!



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

‘Thousands of paedophiles in Catholic Church in France since 1950’
An independent commission that has spent years investigating reports of sexual abuse will publish its conclusions in full tomorrow (October 5)

It's world wide cos thats what they do.

Ray.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

They'll do what they've recently done in Dromore, Ireland.

Offered a capped cash payment and advised victims to accept it or perhaps get nothing if they try to take legal action. The same type of offer that was initially proposed in the 9/11 scenario.

Can't have the church being bankrupted by abuse victims.

Catholic Church: Redress scheme for Dromore sex abuse survivors https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-northern-ireland-58732435

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Castrate the bastards.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Who's have thunk it: Paedo's in the Catholic Church...whatever next!


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Those poor, poor children. Of course they are all now adults and mixed up adults at the very least.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I watched Thorn Birds again, with Heike when she was with me, it’s unnatural for men or women to be celibate and if the New Testament is to be believed where does it say this must be so? I turned off my religious beliefs some years ago, not Roman Catholic I must add, that religion has always been a mystery to me, where do they get all these ideas from.?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

JanHank said:


> I watched Thorn Birds again, with Heike when she was with me, it's unnatural for men or women to be celibate and if the New Testament is to be believed where does it say this must be so? I turned off my religious beliefs some years ago, not Roman Catholic I must add, that religion has always been a mystery to me, where do they get all these ideas from.?


It most certainly is "unnatural" although the Catholic Church gave those with such despicable tendencies the perfect place to gain access and control over their prey.

But we should also remember that the majority of paedophile victims are abused by family members. :surprise::surprise::surprise:

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I was raised a cat lick, whilst I am open minded re is there really a dog? (Dyslexic joke), we await proof from a group who are not interested In lining their own pockets or wanting to Rule me or convert me.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Even the Pope said he was surprised at the numbers. Oh yeah.

Ray.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes, cos he thought they were higher ?


----------



## Webby1 (Mar 11, 2012)

So let's not forget this when we talk about other religions.

As far as I am concerned they are all bogus and created and controlled by men for their own interests..............too often this is to subjugate and control their women folk................too often a reoccuring theme.

Of course, there are genuine,well intentioned people in ALL of them............as there are in ALL political parties........ whichever side you support.

Sadly it reminds me of the "joke"................. Paedophile Resident In Every Small Town. 

Of course, there are good,well intentioned people in the Catholic Church..............I met many of them as a young altar boy.
But perhaps I was just lucky. 

It's not just the crimes.................it's the institutional(where have we seen that word before) cover up that is so appalling.


----------



## GMJ (Jun 24, 2014)

Karl Marx was right regarding religion, imho of course.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

I have no problem with religion but I have very big problems with any of that sort of abuse - which has been found in all versions of religion looked at so far.

I have a massive problem with how widespread it is, and probably only a small part has been uncovered. Covering up any such behaviour makes the leaders of that religion unfit for that purpose. But I cannot see anyone taking the step of removing them from officiating.

There were calls for Cressida Dick to resign over the Wayne Cousens murder, why have there not been calls for the Archbishop’s resignation, or the Pope’s as they were in charge while those disgusting events took place.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Long and dishonourable tradition.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Weak people supported by weaker people.


----------

